# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Tour in Hinterglemm

## Guinness

Hi

Da ich demnächst ein paar Tage nach Hinterglemm fahre, wollte ich fragen, ob es vllt. einige gute Touren mit schönen Trails außerhalb des Bikeparks gibt, für die sich lohnen würde selbst rauf zu treten.

Hat da wer Vorschläge?

Mfg

----------

